# Straps..yeah or nay?



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

some advice ,opinions thought please...I have used straps in the past for deadlifts when my grip gives out...i am using the over and under grip but stip get slippage before i feel i have reached my max..i am 93 kilo present body weight and dead lift 170 kilo for reps and 180 for 1...

are straps for pussies..?

should i be concentrating on my technique..tips please to achieve gains

any thoughts please

many thanks


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

drop the straps. you want to improve forearm strength. Invest into some chalk instead


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> drop the straps. you want to improve forearm strength. Invest into some chalk instead


cheers ollie..will try the chalk...ive been in gyms in the past where they say no chalk...FFS!!!!!!!!!..I aint seen any sign at the ones i train at the moment


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

driving iron 2 said:


> cheers ollie..will try the chalk...ive been in gyms in the past where they say no chalk...FFS!!!!!!!!!..I aint seen any sign at the ones i train at the moment


Seriously mate. Its improved my grip strength ditching the straps


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

I LOVE MY STRAPS BRO AND WHEN IM HOT MY HANDS SLIP ON THE BARS WITH MY STRAPS THEY DONOT MOVE ITS EACH TO YOUR OWN,is that you in the photo??


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Dont get me wrong. Straps help the lift


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i dont use straps at all

just get some chalk!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i use my straps on back days, my grip will fail before my back is fully worked,

imo i would def use them on back days, no need on other days


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

flexwright said:


> i use my straps on back days, my grip will fail before my back is fully worked,
> 
> imo i would def use them on back days, no need on other days


its the only time ive used them on my back ...my grip defo fails first i feel ive got a lot more in me


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

then imo the straps are a must, dont want a weak back do we


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I use straps on my heaviest sets and when my forearms are tired. My forearms are certainly not lagging, i don't think it has held them up too much.

But then i do use a double overhand grip on my deads as i don't like my body to be in a different position side to side no matter how small. Just me being me!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I feel the same as you Dave. Deads always overhand


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont use strap ons but I know a girl who does:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always use straps. my hands are very small and i just cant grip the bar without it slipping, especially on shrugs etc. never had a problem with grip strength, i can close a 250lb gripper and nearly a 300lb gripper


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Must admit, when I use an alternated grip doing deads it doesn't feel right,much preferdouble overhand.

And yes, I have been known to use straps :whistling:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i always use straps. my hands are very small and i just cant grip the bar without it slipping, especially on shrugs etc. never had a problem with grip strength, i can close a 250lb gripper and nearly a 300lb gripper


Same here matey with small hands - so straps are a yes for me


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

MOLLSKI said:


> I LOVE MY STRAPS BRO AND WHEN IM HOT MY HANDS SLIP ON THE BARS WITH MY STRAPS THEY DONOT MOVE ITS EACH TO YOUR OWN,is that you in the photo??


yes it is mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup on heaviest sets, straps for me


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> I feel the same as you Dave. Deads always overhand





pastanchicken said:


> Must admit, when I use an alternated grip doing deads it doesn't feel right,much preferdouble overhand.
> 
> And yes, I have been known to use straps :whistling:


Think i just dont like the idea that when I'm pulling that much weight (relatively) my body is out of line side to side.

I can lift more without straps when using alternate grip though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

aye depends what you want to favour, i use straps as id rather put more weight on my back workout rather than it be delayed because of lack of grip


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not use straps? unles your a powerlifter


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why not use straps? unles your a powerlifter


my reason for asking about straps is mainly a concern that with straps i may not be gaining the most out of my deadlift against the fact that without them perversely i may also not be getting enuf out of the lift because my back isnt failing my grip is... :confused1: ...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you want to train your back or your back and grip strength (until grip gives out)?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i use straps when i want to focus on my back and not thinking i'm doing a farmers walk and holding out as long as possible due to grip strength.

hardly have small forearms either so i dont buy into the 'straps will limit your forearms' argument.

i deadlift without them but thats because i dont like being strapped to a heavy barbell for that exercise


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Use straps as your training your back, not grip

Guys that say "I dont use straps" well thats because they lift fck all....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Use straps as your training your back, not grip
> 
> Guys that say "I dont use straps" well thats because they lift fck all....


 :beer:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I use marigolds.. They give me far better grip and I look big and beasty in them. :wink:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I use straps on my heaviest sets of shrugs, deads and rows.


----------



## water (Jun 24, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Guys that say "I dont use straps" well thats because they lift fck all....


Thats not true at all






Not me in the vid

Bet you can't lift that :tongue:


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Use straps as your training your back, not grip
> 
> Guys that say "I dont use straps" well thats because they lift fck all....


THAT WILL DO FOR ME:thumb:..THANKS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought I would get slated for saying I use straps!!


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

I use straps only on the heaviest sets my wrists are quite weak, I use gloves all of the other time


----------

